# Herping pics (dialup warning)



## Kitah (Apr 5, 2009)

Went looking for snakes with naivepom and found a couple, though no water pythons  I quite liked the brown tree snake, I was surprised with how big it was (didn't realise bts's got that big)

Could someone also ID the first snake?


----------



## hodges (Apr 5, 2009)

_Demansia Vestigiata _(Lesser Black Whip Snake)

(Could be wrong tho)


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 5, 2009)

nice pics, was that whip snake active on the road at night? I thought they were strictly diurnal


----------



## andyscott (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow Laura your camera skills have gone from great to outstanding.
Amazings photos.
As for the ID, its a Lesser Black Whipsnake (Demansia vestigiata)


----------



## Kitah (Apr 5, 2009)

I was looking up the whip snakes and thought it looked rather like the black whip/lesser black whip. Wasn't sure though so thought I'd ask

Ryan, the whip was just on the edge of the road at night, yeah. would have been about 8ish at a rough guess?

thanks for the compliments andy


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 5, 2009)

never heard of that before, sounds cool. yer agree with them two on the ID, people try finding them on the sunshine coast there is a spot for them were they can be found, but I would just head up north to where there more common :lol: (being lazy) thanks.


----------



## hodges (Apr 5, 2009)

I must say tho, those images are crackers


----------



## Radar (Apr 5, 2009)

There are a few spots in T'ville where you will find the whip's pretty commonly, but getting them to stay still long enough for a photo is quite a feat, congrats on that alone. 

You will occasionally find some BIG bts (6ft, etc) around the 'ville, seems to have been an influx of small fellas lately though, we got 9 in one night a few trips back, none more than 60cm.


----------



## Kitah (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks guys 

rednut I honestly didn't know they got that big. not sure what I wasbasing my thoughts on though, I've never researched them before. I quite enjoyed this trip, I learnt quite a bit.


----------



## Lozza (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow fantastic shots! Looks like you found a few nice animals


----------



## DonnB (Apr 6, 2009)

Great herps! Nice pics.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Apr 6, 2009)

Awesome pics..thanks for sharing
Cheers
Sandee


----------



## Kitah (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks guys  Think I may neglect my uni work further and go out again soon...


----------



## krusty (Apr 6, 2009)

great pics,looks like you had a good night out.


----------



## Radar (Apr 6, 2009)

xshadowx said:


> Thanks guys  Think I may neglect my uni work further and go out again soon...



Hahaha....4 herp trips a week got me into honours....can't go wrong with proof like that.


----------



## moloch05 (Apr 6, 2009)

Your pics are great, Laura. I don't recall pics of the whipsnake before ... nice find!

Regards,
David


----------



## Kitah (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks guys  Went out again tonight, except was hindered so didn't find much... just a road-killed snake, a kreffts (I think?) crossing the road and a gecko.. cause I find much in the short time I was out I also stopped by a frog for a few more pics...

Could someone ID the snake and the gecko?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 7, 2009)

snake is a keelback (serious this time) and gecko is some sort of gehyra sp, the frog is some sort litoria sp. thanks.


----------



## Kitah (Apr 7, 2009)

Really? grossly it just looked like the snake was a solid brown, so I thought it musn't have been a keelback... but then when I saw the photos I noticed it had the loreal scale and the odd looking texture. out of curiosity sake are there other snakes in tville that you know of thathave the loreal scale? This is great I've been learning a lot off you guys lately, thanks


----------



## JasonL (Apr 7, 2009)

Good to see your luck is changing, you'll be a pro at it in no time. Great pics of the whip, no easy feat.


----------



## smacdonald (Apr 7, 2009)

All the colubrids and pythons in Townsville will have loreal scales.


Stewart


----------



## mukman (Apr 7, 2009)

y is the snake bleeding


----------



## JasonL (Apr 8, 2009)

mukman said:


> y is the snake bleeding



it was road kill and is dead


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 8, 2009)

JasonL said:


> it was road kill and is dead


 
I reckon half dead, the tail is in different positions in the pics


----------



## eipper (Apr 8, 2009)

In the first load of pics:

Demansia vesitigiata
Litoria nasuta
Cyclorana alboguttata
Ramphotyphlops sp
Boiga irregularis

Second load:
Keelback
Gehyra dubia
Litoria rothi

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## TedBundy (Apr 8, 2009)

lesser black whip snake?


----------

